# Meet my new addition.....name suggestions please



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Meet my new addition.....*

As I mentioned in my introduction I am the proud Mommy of a new fid coming home in about a month. Here are the pictures that I have so far...

Fuzzy little baby in this picture...


Little one in the back...


Photo sent to us after we chose this baby. In love already!!!!


Now I already have a cockatiel named Gryffindor and we are trying to stay within the Harry Potter theme. We are having this little one DNA'd soon but would love some opinions of possible names for both a male or female....currently we are thinking about Luna or Willow (from the Whomping Willow) for a girl or Lupin for a boy. Please give me some opinions. Also I know that it is too soon to really tell but to me it looks like some sort of pied pearl mutation.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*new addition*

She (?) looks like she will be a beauty! I am sure you are looking forward to getting her home! I like Willow as a name. Enjoy your new little fid!


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, we have a lot of Harry Potter names too.  We have a Tonks, Luna, Nagini, Scabbers, Fawkes, Hedwig, Rowena, and Buckbeak. We have a Willow as well but she was actually named after Willow from Buffy the Vampire Slayer! Her clutch mates were Buffy and Xander but they've moved on to new homes already.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Awww such a cutie! 
Liking the Harry Potter theme! My suggestions are:

Female: Ginny, Tonks, Molly, Cho, Fleur
Male: Hagrid, Albus, Neville, Beedle (the Bard)


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

What about Norbert for a boy, after Hagrid's dragon?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I really like Willow for a name. It's good for both males and females, so it doesn't matter what your new chick will be, LOL. I also like Norbert, but I've got a thing for odd names, heehee.


----------



## Bird Mom (Jun 5, 2014)

I have always loved Norbert!


----------



## mgray767 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Update with more pics*

Finally got some more pictures from my friend of our little guy. Created a new post to include those pics....can't wait to get this little one home!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your babay is a cutie ! In terms of names , I like Willow All the best X x Teresa


----------

